# Press On Back



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Evening all,

I popped the back off my Tissot T-touch to swap the battery. So that jobs a good un and I want to put it back together.

Trouble is I'm sure its a press fit back (no thread on the caseback) but I don't seem to be able to pop it back on.

It does have a moveable bezel, so I want to be careful I don't bugger up that, or god forbid crack the crystal.

So does anyone have a trick they can share with me.

Cheers guys.

IanB


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Sorry to say, use a press. You can MacGyver something but you'll be taking a chance. It's likely a good idea to pop the bezel off as well.

Later,

William


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I find that I can usually pop the back, back on a tight case, by pushing down on it with the front end of a torch.

It's about the right size, and you can push much harder than can with your thumbs.

If you have a very tight case,I have had success with heating the watch with a hair dryer, so that the metal expands a bit, and then pushing the case back on.

Good luck.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm with William on this one. I've put the back on some cheap watches with pressure and a cloth pad but managed to crush my wife's holiday watch last time and nearly bu**ered up her Omega with DIY clamp 

A few quid invested in a case press or a trip to your local independent jeweller/watchmaker may be in order!


----------



## On My Watch (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Ian,

My experience with snap backs is that you always hold your tongue in your teeth whilst performing the said closure! Itâ€™s a harrowing thing on some watches. :fear:

Couple of points. Never perform the reinsertion on a table top. You may damage the crystal on some watches on the face due to the pressure you exert. Do it in a case holder if you have one or on a cloth. Not too thick a towel or blanket though, as you want the resistance the watch affords to help snap the case back on.

Never line up any coin slots (some watches have them for your snap back knife) if its on the case back, over the crowns, pushers or where the slot might be seen from the side angle. Choose a spot that is unobtrusive, near the lugs is a good place I find. One that you can get a snap back knife into later on without damaging the watch.

Make sure any signing or logos are lined up in a logical arrangement. If you remember where the case back was before you got it off, then try and place it back in the same location. The point above is also relevant here, as if you got it off once, you will probably get it off a second time later on in that location.

Some of the snap backs are fierce. Use a bit of muscle. Try the direct aligned approach first. Sometimes they are a very tight fit and need a bit of pressure to overcome the lip that the case back has on it. Press in the centre of the case back when applying pressure to try and distribute the pressure equally. If this does not work, seat the case back into the most comfortable location on the case. Start at one side and try to seat it here first, (it may not actually lock over the lip at this end at the start) then slowly apply equal pressure around the edge of the case back on both sides working around to the other end, until you get to the other end from where you started. It should â€˜snapâ€™ back on.

They are tough because there is no thread and usually, no gasket. The entire w/p regime relies on pressure. Some are good, some are not so.

Hope this helps you as it has worked for me.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Most better watches have press on case backs, rather than snap on backs. If the back feels substantial and does not have a thin flexible feel to it, it will need to be pressed. Examples of case backs that will readily snap on sre, many of the cheap Asian quartz offerings, old Timexs and most tiny ladies watches.

Later,

William


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

A back press is the real answer, even then, it can take a surprising amount of pressure to get the back to go on, but there is "less" risk - not zero risk - of damaging the case, back or crystal using the proper tools :yes:

For hobbyist use, a middle priced one is the answer, and it soon becomes second nature to reach for it even on cases that don't really need it - it's so much easier, that's why watchies use 'em :lol:

:weed:


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Perhaps one of these will do the trick?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/No5-Fly-Press-flypress-/230623402635?pt=UK_BOI_Metalworking_Milling_Welding_Metalworking_Supplies_ET&hash=item35b239da8b

LOL!


----------

